# info on lot clearing jobs



## Timothy Kasulin (Nov 26, 2001)

hi everyone. I am Looking for some info on loit clearing. I am new to the business and what i needn to know is when you do a lot clearing job who is responsible for removing the stumps so the earth can be dug up thank you


----------



## treeclimber165 (Nov 26, 2001)

That should be specified in the bid to the developer. They will usually tell you if they want the stumps dug out or just hit with a stump grinder so they can dig. Around here, stump grinding is what they want. Their digging equipment can handle the smaller roots. 
You shouldn't have to haul grindings, but be sure to get specifics on grinding requirements (depth, size of roots you can leave, etc.) so you can communicate with your grinder sub and not have callbacks.


----------



## Timothy Kasulin (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Timothy Kasulin _
> *hi everyone. I am Looking for some info on loit clearing. I am new to the business and what i needn to know is when you do a lot clearing job who is responsible for removing the stumps so the earth can be dug up thank you:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Timothy Kasulin (Nov 26, 2001)

thank you tree climber165


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 27, 2001)

Have a big chipper with auto feed and a skid loader to push the stuff through it. They will pay for themselves. 

Look into rentin a hydrostumper on big jubs with lots of brush, you can blast out a lot of acreage with those fast, then change heads and do stumps.


----------



## Timothy Kasulin (Nov 27, 2001)

jOHN THANKS FOR THE ADVICE iVE NEVER OPERATED ONE OF THOSE BEFORE BUT IT SOUNDS FUN
I havent gotten very many calls for lot jobs yet but I hope to soon be expanding.
I mostly do residential work --- take downs and trims 
When you price a lot clearing job how do you figure ou what to charge What things do you look at to give an estimate 


Thanks again


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 28, 2001)

You still gotta go by time and materials. I've made a list of trees tha were .5, 1, 2 & 3 hrs to Complete. Tick marks in rows to get a time estimate. 

I find that the brush and vines are the worst part, most trees will go through the chipper without a hitch. With the 18 inch chippers you can bunch several small trees and just stuff them in. 

Another time saver is a dumpster for all the trash logs that can't be chipped. 

Once you've done an few you can get a feel and bid by the acre. Be aware this is another arena for the lowball freaks.

Large jobs get ernest money and a payment schedule so that you do a part,get a check, then do another part. Have legal councel write a contract.


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 16, 2001)

I go by the acre. $2500 minimum to clear (cut down trees / chip brush / wood stays.) Then to stump is a minimum of $4000 per acre. I made a call a few weeks ago to an organic refuse company. They have a big tub grinder which they will bring to a site for $4000 per day + trucking costs. If you have several days of work for them they will wave the trucking fees. When I talked with them their current stump processing rate is about 20 acres of stumps in 4 days. They bring in one of their own excavators with a shear / grapple and prep the stumps before they go into the machine. *** Beware- you must pop your own stumps, and get them piled up. 
They get minimum of $3500 to stump an acre (pop & grind) 
For small jobs you are better off either filling up roll offs, or if you are doin T&M you may wish to use a triaxle / 10 wheeler if you have access to one.


----------

